# Link between shyness and viv size?



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

My D. tinctorius 'Bakhuis' have been kept in a 10-gallon viv since they were froglets. I know that's small for tincs, but I've been unable to find anything more suitable at a reasonable price (all the local stores have 10, 40, 70 and 100-gallon vivs) and what I'm really looking for is a 30-gallon viv. Anyhow the bakhuis are by far the most shy of my darts, and seeing them out and about is an event. So I was wondering if the bakhuis' shyness could be linked to the size of their vivarium. My auratus were extremely shy when they were kept in a 10-gallon viv as well. So I was wondering, if I were to increase the size of the viv, would they become more bold? It sounds like a strange question but based on my past experience, I have a suspicion that they would. There is an expo coming up on Feb 10th, and I could look for a larger viv there, but I don't want to waste money on something that won't make a difference. Can someone please confirm that buying a larger viv would be helpful to the bakhuis? Thanks.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Co-dependent with tank size is how well the tank is set up. Leaf litter, hiding spaces, plants (live or fake) will all contribute to how comfortable the frogs feel. If they feel like there is an accessible place to hide nearby, they're more likely to venture around and explore their surroundings. A well laid out 10g will make frogs more comfortable than a half empty 20g.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have found that amount of light affects how bold my frogs are, for my new auratus, 6 months old, if I have the light on they will hide most of the day, if I turn of the light and only have ambiant light, they both will be out and climbing all over the place. The light is a 14inch T5 i think, nothing extremly bright. 

Same thing with my Orange Lamasi, put a 11w jungle dawn bulb on them, went into hiding, put a lower out DYI LED setup and now out and about.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

bsr8129 said:


> I have found that amount of light affects how bold my frogs are, for my new auratus, 6 months old, if I have the light on they will hide most of the day, if I turn of the light and only have ambiant light, they both will be out and climbing all over the place. The light is a 14inch T5 i think, nothing extremly bright.
> 
> Same thing with my Orange Lamasi, put a 11w jungle dawn bulb on them, went into hiding, put a lower out DYI LED setup and now out and about.


To me this feels like you don't have enough upper level plants shading the viv. My Pumilio "Black Jeans" are far more shy then any tinc or auratus I have had in the past yet I can see them most of the day. I think as Deanos said, it is more about the way the tank is designed. So I think it has more to do with the tanks design then lights. If you have appropriate plant cover frogs will feel safer and venture out more. Also helps if you have opposite sexes in the tank as they will be a lot more bold trying to get the ladies to lay.

Also I only use LEDs


----------

